# Questing



## Coloursfall (Nov 27, 2010)

ooc
---

Questing, British Columbia, is a fairly large city in Canada, near the coast. It is a hub of the fantastic in the country; it has the largest population of magical beings in Canada. This is for two reasons: the first is that it is the home of the Questing Beast Academy, the best school for the supernatural in the country. The second is that it was founded on top of a tract of land called a Sound Spot; a place where magic is naturally extremely strong.

The Sound Spot doesn't have much of an effect on the landscape or population on its own, besides causes in a high rate of human children born with mild magical abilities. But a skilled magician can tap into the power to amplify their own power. QBA offers special classes for starting young people to be able to do this, but it takes many years to master the magical arts. QBA also acts like a regular high school; magical arts can be taught with some dedication after all, some just have a natural ability to tap into.

Though, the human students of QBA tend to be picked on more often by the more...fantastic students. But this doesn't stop friendships, relationships, clubs, games, and alliances among the students.

You are one of the students at the Questing Beast Academy. More specifically, you are a member of the Supernatural Alliance, a club dedicated to researching the fantastic beasts depicted in works of fiction and comparing them to the real world. The club is headed by an eccentric young Mewling, who goes by the name of Felix.

It's been a few meetings now, and Felix has arranged an excursion; a visit to a friend of his father's, who is known to be an expert in the fantastic. The group is about to set out on foot from the Academy, to the home of this expert.

---

Felix scratched at his ear a bit, yawning wide and showing teeth. He had the club all gathered before him, and it was nearly time to get going! This was exciting. He swished his dark-furred tail a bit, raising a dark-skinned hand to shield the sun from his eyes.  The school gates loomed behind him, the wrought iron arcing high over them. Beyond the school's gates was the sprawling cityscape, a place most of them had grown up in. 

"Okay gang! Let's go! It's not too far from here that we're headed, just a few blocks...but stay together, I don't want anyone lost!" He yelled, trying to make sure everyone heard him. Then he promptly began marching down the street to their destination.

"Any questions?"


----------



## Silver (Nov 27, 2010)

Nyra was looking after Felix as he walked away from the group. She lashed her tabby colored tall as he was the one to boss them, not her. She was used to bossing others, and she was used to smacking people who didn't listen to her. 

Nyra pulled on her boots to pull them up higher and tried to keep her mind focused on the task ahead. She was often lost in her thoughts about most things, even if she tried to focus. She decided she might as well follow him, since the group had already decided what they would be doing this anyway. Well, she was one of the ones that wanted to do this anyway. 

_ Well, Felix is pretty much the leader here. _ She thought, then shrugged and followed him.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 27, 2010)

Talith yawned and scratched at his neck, looking up at the sky boredly. He glanced at the boy leading them, curious to where they were going and wondering if he could outrun the guy if he pulled a trick on him. Judging from what he knew about the guy's kind, it would be difficult to out run him for long. He just grinned and walked after him, taking in the sights around him.

_Little miss kitten seems annoyed. Deary me, I wonder what got her tail in a knot_ he wondered to himself, watching the girl's tail flick to and fro. He could almost seem her annoyance where he walked, resisting the urge to trip her and laugh. He closed his eyes and mentally coached himself on behaving longer than he usually does on nice days.

"Come on man, you can chill for one frigg'n day without getting someone mad at ya" he muttered to himself, slipping his hands in his pockets to keep them busy. He lips at his lips and continues to fidget as he walked behind them, looking at the scenery around him again to occupy his mind.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 27, 2010)

Stretching his arms a bit, Theodore yawned loudly. He hadn't ventured outside lately, so it almost surprised him how good the weather was. He looked down on the city, then back on the school gates. This place had been somewhat of a home to him, so in a way he felt kinda sad, even though he knew that he would soon return.

Turning away from the group, Theodore flipped up the eyepatch covering his left eye, revealing underneath the macabre mass of colourful, uncountable eyes.
he looked over the landscape with his eyes, each one looking in a different direction, before he flipped down the eyepatch again.

_That must look pointless,_ he thought to himself, _but truth is they need to see the day every once in a while, or they get adjusted to the dark and start spazzing out when I take it off._

He started jogging a bit, to catch up with the ones already walking.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 27, 2010)

Derana followed the rest of the group as they were walking. Whatever they were going to do she was sure it would be fun, she was just happy to get a break from school, really. She wondered how this would be... 

She soon noticed the others were about to walk away as she was lost in her own thoughts, and she ran after them to keep up. Yes, this was going to be fun.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 28, 2010)

_sniff 

_Serdal Greerson loudly inhaled the bright air (could air be bright?), and his ears perked up slightly, although they weren't quite as prehensile as a fox's yet. 

The group was moving now (finally) and that mewling kid Felix was being the leader again. Fair enough, as it wasn't like Ser wanted the job. In all honesty, he didn't care who was 'leader' anyway, it could have been Eyepatch Lad (Teddy over there) or even that other, smokey-smelling werefox (Talith) who always seemed a tad off-balance.

But back to that smell. It was a nutty smell, and damp like a mushroom or something; it was probably just th-

Hey, look, it was that Derana chick, cool. She had glasses (shiny) and these weird leaves in her hair (why was it a different color than her fur, anyway? Did she dye it or something?) The only thing to do was to ask her. Serdal picked his way carefully but quickly over to her, ears twitching all the while. She smelled like a cat, which made only too much sense.

"Derana! I have a question for you; is your hair naturally a different color than your fur or do you dye it or do you dye your fur instead?" he asked in one breath, running a hand absently through his own red-blonde hair.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 28, 2010)

"Oh, it's natural" she replied to Serdal. "It's not that uncommon, actually, I know many furres with naturally different fur and hair colors... So, how do you think this will be? I'm seeing forwards to it..."

She looked over the rest of the group. Felix, who seemed to be the leader... Nyra, Theodore, Talith... they were all here. The weather was nice... this seemed to be a good day. 

...How far away WAS this place anyway? Maybe she was just being impatient, but it seemed to take a long time... After a while, she asked to no one in particular: "Hey, are we there yet?"


----------



## see ya (Nov 30, 2010)

Davey trailed near the back of the group, humming softly to himself and examining this new group closely, a bit of a bounce to his step. He figured that this group would help alleviate some of his boredom, but he had to admit he didn't know it would be this fun. He hadn't been a part of it for long, but could already tell this group had much... potential

"Yes, Felix, I do have a question," he queried, "You're a cat, yes? You're not going to stop to sniff and spray on any trees, are you? Because I'd like to get where we're going quickly." He laughed softly to himself. Calmly he waited for the eyes to turn to him, as they usually did. Their looks of surprise always amused him.


----------

